

Ask HN: How to get part-time jobs in startups? - hotshot

So, I am an non-technical undergraduate and I find the startup ecosystem very interesting. I have read a lot and have actually gain alot of insights from the same. I want to get involve with startups, I have no technical skills, but I do have and urge and I believe that I do have skills set to contribute to startup. I just dont know how to ask them for a paid part-time gigs as all they want are technical people&#x2F;hackers.
======
lscore720
Ask yourself, what "specific value can I offer this particular company?" Then
apply for a realistically suitable role and throughout this process, provide
(AND prove) this answer.

